# I always wondered what make an animal more receptive to one person over another



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 7, 2018)

When my kids were growing up we always had pets. I noticed that the cats were always attracted to my son. He loved the dogs as well but somehow the cats gravitated to him. The dogs seemed to like my company better than the rest of the family even though I cuddled the cats. I had an Aunt, who when visiting someones home, was always singled out by the largest breeds of dogs. It was so funny to watch because she was a very petite lady and always ended up with a Great Dane in her lap. 

These days,when my son visits, my bird knows when his truck pulls in. He won't stop squawking and flies to him the second he comes through the door. You can actually see the love in that birds eyes.. At that point,until my son  leaves, I'm chopped liver. 

Anyone else notice that?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes....my daughter adores her dogs, they all without exception adore her back...but.... when I get there, although all of them go crazy when they hear my car pulling up..one of them just stays inches away from me at all times... he won't go if his ''mum'' call him unless I tell him he can go... and he absolutely refuses to eat his breakfast ( his fave meal of the day) until after he's sat outside my door waiting for me to get up...then he's happy and he'll eat!!....when I leave he cries like a baby...


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2018)

My dog seems to favor women and gets friendly right away. but whn a male comes near, she hangs back a little. After she gets to know him a few minutes, she's ready to cuddle.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 7, 2018)

I love dogs and they seem to like me, too.  I think they somehow sense when someone likes them.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 8, 2018)

Face recognition. Watched a documentary on it.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2018)

My little gal use to sit with me until my wife got home. As far as She was concerned, I didn’t exist. She was sure a women’s dog.


----------



## gennie (Aug 8, 2018)

I once had a doberman who was an excellent judge of character.  When meeting new people, she would sometimes be relaxed and casual and with others she would get tense, watch them closely and stay close to me as though on guard.  Didn't bark or get aggressive, just subtle change in demeanor.  Later experience would often show me just how intuitive she had been.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 9, 2018)

Pappy said:


> My little gal use to sit with me until my wife got home. As far as She was concerned, I didn’t exist. She was sure a women’s dog.



Well usually it's the one who feeds the dog that gets the most attention.

Can you blame the dog?   They depend on humans for survival.


----------



## Victor (Aug 11, 2018)

By the smell.

Maybe you are chopped liver. l.ol


----------



## AprilT (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm more of a dog person and they very much like me, no fiddles necessary.  What I used to wonder about was why many people's cat's couldn't stop rubbing up against me or just trying to get my attention period.  I later read an article, that it had something to do with my tendecy to, seemingly, completely, ignore their presence.  I settled for that as I know I don't smell like fish, though..........


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 11, 2018)

Victor said:


> By the smell.
> 
> Maybe you are chopped liver. l.ol



Could be

made a poster on that subject


----------



## Seeker (Aug 11, 2018)

All animals love my husband..It perplexes me.

ducks, pigs, horses, dogs, squirrels, anything but CATS


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2018)

gennie said:


> I once had a doberman who was an excellent judge of character.  When meeting new people, she would sometimes be relaxed and casual and with others she would get tense, watch them closely and stay close to me as though on guard.  Didn't bark or get aggressive, just subtle change in demeanor.  Later experience would often show me just how intuitive she had been.



My dog Bonnie (a pitbull mix and the sweetest dog ever) usually likes everybody, BUT there is one young man who sometimes walks in our neighborhood that she does not like one bit.  When she sees him coming she puts herself squarely between me and him.  I definitely trust her judgment.


----------



## Jujo (Sep 17, 2018)

Animals are beautiful, regardless of whether they are a cat,dog,bird,rabbit,hamster,goldfish,etc, all are special. Animals love their owners,it doesn’t matter how their owner is dressed,make up,no makeup, good day,bad day,very bad day, animals are always there, they are true and loyal.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 17, 2018)

When my wife was going through chemo and radiation treatment, our Shih Tsu seemed to sense this and was a tremendous help during this time. She was extra cuddly and stayed right with her.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 17, 2018)

Awwww Seeker. What a cute pic. No wonder they’re all following himlayful:nthego:
I’m an animal magnet also. For some reason animals love me. 
People? Not so much. :shrug:


----------



## IKE (Sep 17, 2018)

Keesha said:


> nthego:
> For some reason animals love me.
> People? Not so much. :shrug:




Not true Keesha because..........


----------



## Keesha (Sep 17, 2018)

Awww shucks. 
Thanks:smug1:


----------



## Lara (Sep 19, 2018)

IKE said:


> Not true Keesha because...WE:love_heart:YOU


I Second That !!


----------



## Lara (Sep 19, 2018)

What makes an animal more receptive to one person over another?

They just know a dog lover when they see one
...and they even know when someone is faking it.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 19, 2018)

Pappy said:


> When my wife was going through chemo and radiation treatment, our Shih Tsu seemed to sense this and was a tremendous help during this time. She was extra cuddly and stayed right with her.



Some animals are very sensitive to people with certain ailments, some animals can sense seizures coming on in some people.  I know a number of people I hang out with who work in the medical field, advise me to get a dog for this purpose, but, of course that's just silly in my case when I can't care for the dog the way it needs to be cared for.  I would love nothing more than to have a dog love they are the best.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 19, 2018)

AprilT said:


> Some animals are very sensitive to people with certain ailments, some animals can sense seizures coming on in some people.  I know a number of people I hang out with who work in the medical field, advise me to get a dog for this purpose, but, of course that's just silly in my case when I can't care for the dog the way it needs to be cared for.  I would love nothing more than to have a dog love they are the best.


This is sooo true. One of our girls can really sense whenever there’s a medical condition. She keeps smelling it and will try and lick it and oddly enough she’s always spot in. I think their sense of smell is so accute that they can detect when something’s off but that’s just a guess. They certainly use their 6th sense more than we do. 
Very interestimg.

Oh and thanks Lara. Cute post.


----------



## dkay (Sep 20, 2018)

My best pets are the ones who picked me instead of me picking them. I was at the humane society and looking at cats, dogs, guinea pigs and they had several rats. I put my hand in with them and most backed away but one crawled up my arm and sat on my shoulder. Guess who I brought home with me. I'd never had a rat before. She was the best pet I ever had.


----------



## Lara (Sep 22, 2018)

I like that story, dkay. What a good idea!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm a life long dog lover,we had all sorts of dogs when my siblings and I were growing up.
On my walks around my neighborhood,I know a couple of dog owners,every time their dog recognizes my voice,they are happy to see me,tail wagging.
My close friends Marcia&Dave's family dog is a pharoh hound,Aker,I regularly walk him whenever the opportunity arises, call him my'buddy boy'.He enjoys the walks as much as I do
Every time I come over& walk into the living room,,I bend down to hug him,he either licks my nose or ear,wagging his tail,always the highlight of my day.
I consider him my dog too because our apt complex doesn't allow pets. As long as I can see him once or twice/wk I'm in heaven  Sue


----------



## toffee (Sep 25, 2018)

I worked with animals for over 10 years .. there very  aware ' they know who is gentle and who isnt- warm to  people if it ok with them ' they know all u say even if u think they dont respond straight away '
they understand the language they was brought up in same as us ' they say felines are dumb -no way - slower they can be 'as curious as the say ing goes , but very intelligent '
they show affection so differently to a dog -I have 4 cats -they know all I say to them =and they know if iam unwell ' they have senses we dont know about 'all they ask for is total love -plus respect 'because they dont speak- they have other gifts ….


----------



## SharonTru (Oct 14, 2018)

I’ve noticed that too. I think animals are ultra smart in ways we humans aren’t. I wonder, who really is the crown of creation? I’ve learned many things just from watching and engage it with animals. Maybe they go to those whom they feel needs they’re company the most.


----------



## SharonTru (Oct 14, 2018)

Those are the cutest little piglets I ever did see. Beyond!


----------

